# MÁY ÉP BÙN TRONG HỆ THỐNG XỬ LÝ NƯỚC THẢI



## Rotec Việt Nam (2/11/21)

*MÁY ÉP BÙN TRONG HỆ THỐNG XỬ LÝ NƯỚC THẢI*​Hiện nay hầu hết các nhà máy, các khu xử lý nước thải tập trung khu công nghiệp, khu dân cư đều đầu tư và sử dụng máy ép bùn. Đây là thiết bị có giá thành cao nhưng việc áp dụng chúng đang trở nên phổ biến khắp các tỉnh thành bởi hiệu quả mà máy ép bùn mang lại là không hề nhỏ. Cũng vì vậy, để đảm bảo vấn đề bảo vệ môi trường và xử lý tốt lượng bùn thải trong bể, có rất nhiều loại máy ép bùn khung bản, máy ép bùn băng tải phân phối trên thị trường.

Công ty TNHH Rotec Việt Nam là đơn vị hàng đầu trong lĩnh vực chế tạo sản xuất máy ép bùn. Với nhiều mẫu mã khác nhau, tùy theo yêu cầu của khách hàng, Rotec Việt Nam đều đáp ứng và làm hài lòng khách hàng một cách tuyệt đối. Các kỹ sư giàu kinh nghiệm của Công Ty TNHH Rotec sẽ hỗ trợ khách hàng tìm model thích hợp nhất theo yêu cầu của đặc tính bùn, không gian lắp đặt, chi phí mua hàng… để sao cho hiệu quả làm việc cao nhất.




_Máy ép bùn băng tải Rotec Việt Nam_​
Hãy cùng chúng tôi tìm hiểu thêm các đặc điểm cũng như lợi ích của máy ép bùn trong việc xử lí nước thải tại đây nhé: Máy Ép Bùn Trong Hệ Thống Xử Lý Nước Thải

CÔNG TY TNHH ROTEC VIỆT NAM

Địa chỉ trụ sở chính: Phòng 311, B15, đơn nguyên B, đô thị mới Đại Kim, quận Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội.
Chi nhánh miền Nam: Lô E17, KDC Valencia Riverside, 1000 Nguyễn Duy Trinh, TP Thủ Đức, TP Hồ Chí Minh
Hotline: 0971 506 268
Miền Bắc: 0971 506 268 - 0961 606 268
Miền Nam: 0866.476.268 – 0967.706.268
Website: https://rotec.com.vn/
Fanpage: Đăng nhập Facebook
Youtube:https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9UngzC_qkoVwAQDORT2dtQ
Email: sales@rotec.com.vn


----------

